# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  ΠΛΗΡΩΣΤΕ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 30% ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ!!!!

## katrisk

Για χαρά σε όλους τους φίλους !

*Μου έστειλαν αυτό το διαφημιστικό mail δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανά αναφερθεί αλλά νομίζω ότι μας αφορά όλους και κυρίως τους κομβούχους . όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας πει κάτι.*

Η ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ!!!!

ΠΛΗΡΩΣΤΕ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 30% ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ!!!!

ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΤΕ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ
ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 30%
ΚΑΝΤΕ ΑΠΟΣΒΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 3 ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ
ΠΟΥ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ
ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.

ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΑ ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΥΠΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ!!!

ECO1PH - 110 EURO
ΜΟΝΟΦΑΣΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΜΟΝΟΦΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΕΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ
ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ.

ECO3PH - 250 EURO
ΤΡΙΦΑΣΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΤΡΙΦΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΕΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ.
Η ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΤΗ.


ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΗ ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ
ΑΜΕΣΗ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΣΗ ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ
ΠΡΩΤΟ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ.

ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ Η ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΟ:

http://www.ecotip.websitewizard.com

----------


## Tsakonas1982

σιγουρα δουλευει τουτο?μπας και τρελλαινει τιποτα UPS η τροφοδοτικα?οι τυποι στην σελιδα λενε πως επηρεαζει την μορφη του ρευματος..και αν καταλαβα καλα το μικροτερο μοντελο τους ειναι για παροχη εως 15.000w....

----------


## bedazzled

Θα ήθελα να μάθω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του αναλυτικά και εμπεριστατωμένα από κάποιον ειδικό...

Προσωπικά, λίγο που το έψαξα, η «εξήγηση»* μου φαίνεται άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες.. μου θυμίζει εκείνα τα αυτοκολλητάκια μούφες που και καλά μειώνουν την ακτινοβολία των κινητών.. πώς ρε μεγάλε; Και μετά πώς θα πιάνει;  :: 

* http://www.ecotip.websitewizard.com/how-it-works.html

----------


## ngia

> Με απλά λόγια η αρχή λειτουργίας της συσκευής μας βασίζεται
> στην διόρθωση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.
> Το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα όταν φύγει από το σταθμό παραγωγής έχει 
> μία συγκεκριμένη "μορφή" η οποία όμως μέχρι να φτάσει στο
> χώρο μας λόγω των καλωδίων ,των μετασχηματιστών ,των υπο-
> σταθμών και γενικά τα διάφορα εμπόδια που συναντά στο δρόμο
> του αλλοιώνεται.
> Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της αλλοίωσης είναι οι συσκεύες που 
> έχουμε να χρειάζονται περισσότερο φορτίο απο το αλλοιωμένο
> ρεύμα για να λειτουργήσουν κανονικά.


άρες , μάρες ..
το πολύ πολύ να μειώνει την τιμή του ρεύματος που μετρά ένα αμπερόμετρο, αλλά όχι και την πραγματική ισχύ που μετρά το ρολόι μας.

----------


## gvaf

Λοιπόν 110 το μονοφασικό και 250 το τριφασικό .
Αυτό που σηζητάμε με συνάδελφους στη δουλειά είναι ότι το μόνο που κάνει είναι να διορθώνει το ημίτονο του ρεύματος .
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα χαμηλώτερη κατανάλωση σε λάμπες φθορισμού και σε συσκευές με μοτέρ (πλυντήριο).
Στα ωμικά φορτία όπως ο φούρνος και η απλές λάμπες δεν κάνει τπτ .

----------


## nvak

Διόρθωση συνημιτόνου πρέπει να κάνει. 
Είναι ένα μικρό σύστημα αντιστάθμισης.
Αν παρατηρήσετε το "ζωντανό παράδειγμα" http://www.ecotip.websitewizard.com/live-example.html
λείπουν οι πυκνωτές αντισταθμισης απο το κύκλωμα των λαμπτήρων φθορισμού !!  :: 

edit: με πρόλαβε  ::

----------


## mojiro

και τι το περίεργο και πρωτοποριακό έχει αυτή η συσκευή που δε μπορεί να ξαναφτιαχτεί με υλικά και να κοστίσει 50ευ το πολύ;

----------


## alsafi

Που είναι αυτός ο valis όταν τον θες???

----------


## gvaf

Το πιο λογικό είναι να έχει μέσα του πυκνωτές (μικρού μεγέθους βέβαια) .Μετά από επικοινωνία μαζί τους μας είπαν ότι σταδιακά μέχρι τα 8 χρόνια η απόδοση τους πέφτει .

Τώρα για το πως είναι μέσα μόνο αν πάρουμε ένα στα χέρια μας θα το δούμε .  ::

----------


## KYROS

Προφανώς το σύστημα βασίζεται στην διόρθωση του ημίτονου, που αλλοιώνετε από βιομηχανικούς θορύβους κ.λ.π.
Αυτό επιτυγχάνετε με LC δικτυώματα και είναι αποτελεσματικό σε ηλεκτρικούς κινητήρες.
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το (μαγικό) μηχάνημα δημιουργεί μια τεχνητή ελάττωση ισχύος στις συσκευές.
Περνώντας το ρεύμα από τα δικτυώματα LC με την διόρθωση φάσης έχουμε και πτώση τάσεως, με επακόλουθο πτώση ρεύματος, άρα πτώση ισχύος.
Για να γίνει κατανοητό φαντασθείτε με κάποιο τρόπο (Μ/Τ ) να χαμηλώσετε την τάση δικτύου από 220 σε 200v 
θα υπάρξει μια ελαφρά μειωμένη απόδοση των συσκευών, με εξοικονόμηση κάποιου ποσοστού ισχύος.

Αυτά ….. όλα τα άλλα είναι στην σφαίρα του αεικίνητου.
 ::

----------


## gas

Με τα air condition τι γινεται; Το καλοκαιρι ερχεται θα υπαρξει οφελος;

----------


## gvaf

> Με τα air condition τι γινεται; Το καλοκαιρι ερχεται θα υπαρξει οφελος;



Λογικά ΝΑΙ θα έχεις διαφορά αλλά από τα απλά single split unit ΟΧΙ από τα inverter .
Λογικά πάντα  ::

----------


## nvak

Κανονικά όλες οι συσκευές πρέπει να έχουν μέσα τους διόρθωση συνημιτόνου.
Ειδικά όσες έχουν σταθερό φορτίο. 
Πόσταρα παραπάνω το παραπλανητικό τεστ του προιόντος, (αυτός που το πουλάει έχει προυπηρεσία πανηγυριώτη έμπορου)  ::  
Οι λάμπες φθορισμού πρέπει να διαθέτουν πυκνωτές αντιστάθμισης
Το ίδιο και οι διάφορες μικροσυσκευές.

Σε βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις, με κινητήρες καθώς και σε υποσταθμούς ρεύματος κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων, εγκαθιστούμε συστήματα αυτόματης διόρθωσης του συνημιτόνου, γιατί αν δεν το κάνουμε η ΔΕΗ βάζει πρόστιμα.(Εκεί μετρά ενεργό και άεργο ισχύ) 
Ένα σύστημα διόρθωσης συνημιτονου είναι τυποποιημένο ηλεκτρολογικό προιόν που ουσιαστικά αποτελείται απο έναν μικρουπολογιστή που μετρά συνεχώς το συνημίτονο και αναλόγως, μέσω ρελέ, βάζει ή βγάζει πυκνωτές απο το δίκτυο.

Όταν έχουμε σταθερά φορτία δεν βάζουμε αυτόματο σύστημα, αλλά ένα πυκνωτή κατάληλου μεγέθους. 
Πάρτε και ένα σχετικό λινκ απο γνωστή εταιρεία κατασκευής πυκνωτών και άλλους
http://www.theodoropoulos.com/frako/fra ... citors.htm
http://www.abb.com/product/gr/9AAC12485 ... country=GR
http://www.elesis.gr/php/page.php?lang= ... &indexer=1

----------


## bedazzled

> Όταν έχουμε σταθερά φορτία δεν βάζουμε αυτόματο σύστημα, αλλά ένα πυκνωτή κατάληλου μεγέθους. 
> Πάρτε και ένα σχετικό λινκ απο γνωστή εταιρεία κατασκευής πυκνωτών και άλλους
> http://www.theodoropoulos.com/frako/fra ... citors.htm
> http://www.abb.com/product/gr/9AAC12485 ... country=GR
> http://www.elesis.gr/php/page.php?lang= ... &indexer=1


Τώρα αρχίζει και ξεδιαλύνει το μυστήριο...
Άρα π.χ. στα σύγχρονα PC με καλά τροφοδοτικά (Active PFC) είναι άχρηστο, έτσι;
Ο τύπος πρέπει να φάει καμπάνα για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

> Ο τύπος πρέπει να φάει καμπάνα για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση.


Φίλε bebazzled καμιά διαφήμιση δεν λέει ψέματα, άλω βέβαια ότι δεν λέει την αλήθεια. Δες TV και θα τρελαθείς.

----------


## socrates

> ΠΛΗΡΩΣΤΕ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 30% ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ!!!!


Πάντως είναι της μόδας αυτά τα *εώς και....*  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μπα, εγώ θα έλεγα πως είναι της μόδας η αναδημοσίευση στο forum αφιχθέντων SPAM mail.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ο τύπος πρέπει να φάει καμπάνα για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση. 
> 
> 
> Φίλε bebazzled καμιά διαφήμιση δεν λέει ψέματα, άλω βέβαια ότι δεν λέει την αλήθεια. Δες TV και θα τρελαθείς.





> ΠΛΗΡΩΣΤΕ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 30% ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ!!!!
> 
> 
> Πάντως είναι της μόδας αυτά τα *εώς και....*


Για το ADSL είναι γνωστά τα πράγματα πως έχουν... attenuation + SNR

----------


## katrisk

> Μπα, εγώ θα έλεγα πως είναι της μόδας η αναδημοσίευση στο forum αφιχθέντων SPAM mail.



Βασικά αν το mail δεν είχε διευθύνσεις, τηλεφωνά ,και όλα το συναφή δεν θα δημοσίευα τίποτα . πάντως ευχαριστώ όλους τους επιστήμονες φίλους που μας βοήθησαν να καταλάβουμε 5 πραγματάκια . Nα είστε καλά παιδιά που μας δίνετε τα Φώτα σας !

----------


## nvak

Πέρα απο τις υπερβολές του Πωλητή στα αποτελέσματα και στην τιμή, 
ένα μικρό σύστημα αντιστάθμισης αέργου ισχύος δεν βλάπτει.

Αν δεν αποτελείται απο ένα σκέτο πυκνωτή, αλλά κάνει πραγματική ρύθμιση 
και διαθέτει ένδειξη του συνημιτόνου να βλέπουμε τι κάνει, 
τότε είναι καλό να το βάλουμε στο σπίτι μας. 
Αν έκανε 60-70€ με τα παραπάνω, ψηνόμουνα να έπαιρνα ένα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα κάνω καταγγελία στον Ευαγγελάτο ότι η ΔΕΗ μας πουλάει αλλοιωμένα.

----------


## mitsosstav

moufa prepei na einai min ksexnate oti oi metrites tis deh metrane isxi opote kathe tetia prospatheia einai matea ayto pou pistevo oti kanei einai na veltionei to συνφ kai ayto mono efoson tha valoume kinitira na doulepsei genikos fake

----------


## JB172

> moufa prepei na einai min ksexnate oti oi metrites tis deh metrane isxi opote kathe tetia prospatheia einai matea ayto pou pistevo oti kanei einai na veltionei to συνφ kai ayto mono efoson tha valoume kinitira na doulepsei genikos fake


Δεν αλλάζεις το post σου σε ελληνικά;
Βάλε και κανένα σημείο στίξης. Μας βγήκαν τα μάτια.

----------


## kostas007

μετα τα μαγνητακια που μπαιναν στο αμαξι και μας καναν 99 % οικονομια στη βενζινη,400% αυξηση στην ιπποδυναμη και αντι για co2 εβγαινε αρωμα λεβαντα απο την εξατμιση...
τωρα και νεα απατη

μονο και μονο που ειναι συσκευη που περναει ρευμα απο μεσα της (αρα θερμαινεται,αρα απωλειες) ειναι αυξηση της καταναλωσης.
σα να βαζεις ενα φιλτρο στη βρυση που μειωνει τις μπουρμπουληθρες απο τη πιεση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγω εχω την καλύτερη διαφήμιση να πιείτε να ξεχάσετε.... 

http://www.mensup.fr/usbwine/?act=insc& ... &o=92&p=61

Πια ΔΕΗ και πράσινα άλογα... Ο άνθρωπος είναι θεός. Νοίκιασε γαλλικό site, έβαλε τα πάντα στα γαλλικά και έβαλε και 2 λαμογια να μιλάνε κουτουρού... :: 

Ηρθε το τέλος!!!  ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Εγω εχω την καλύτερη διαφήμιση να πιείτε να ξεχάσετε.... 
> 
> http://www.mensup.fr/usbwine/?act=insc& ... &o=92&p=61
> 
> Πια ΔΕΗ και πράσινα άλογα... Ο άνθρωπος είναι θεός. Νοίκιασε γαλλικό site, έβαλε τα πάντα στα γαλλικά και έβαλε και 2 λαμογια να μιλάνε κουτουρού...
> 
> Ηρθε το τέλος!!!


ε οχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Εγω εχω την καλύτερη διαφήμιση να πιείτε να ξεχάσετε.... 
> 
> http://www.mensup.fr/usbwine/?act=insc& ... &o=92&p=61
> 
> Πια ΔΕΗ και πράσινα άλογα... Ο άνθρωπος είναι θεός. Νοίκιασε γαλλικό site, έβαλε τα πάντα στα γαλλικά και έβαλε και 2 λαμογια να μιλάνε κουτουρού...
> 
> Ηρθε το τέλος!!!


Θέλω αυτήν με την κόκκινη απόχρωση. Θα συνοδεύει μια χαρά τα κρεατικά.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Κατι παρομοιο με ιονιστες καυσιμων.
http://www.econic.gr/gr/econic_fuel_cat ... arigel.asp
Και λεω εγω τωρα. Αν μειωνουν κατα 90 % τις εκπομπες ρυπων, 15 % την καταναλωση και αυξανουν και την ιπποδυναμη,
γιατι δε τα εβαζε η MERCEDES απο το εργοστασιο  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κατι παρομοιο με ιονιστες καυσιμων.
> http://www.econic.gr/gr/econic_fuel_cat ... arigel.asp
> Και λεω εγω τωρα. Αν μειωνουν κατα 90 % τις εκπομπες ρυπων, 15 % την καταναλωση και αυξανουν και την ιπποδυναμη,
> γιατι δε τα εβαζε η MERCEDES απο το εργοστασιο


Ρε τα καρδάσια...

"αστική εταιρεία ραδιοταξί ΜERCEDES" με σήμα το αστέρι της mercedes...

Αναρωτιέμαι πως δεν έχουν φάει καμιά μήνυση από την αντιπροσωπία, συζητάμε για *την* κλοπή εμπορικού σήματος  ::

----------


## tripkaos

μα ειπε να τα βαλει αλλα τους επιασε το κρατος και τους ειπε εμεις θελουμε να εχουμε ρυπους και να καιμε περισοτερη βενζινη απο τι πρεπει αυτο με τους ιππους δεν το σχολιαζω αλλα οχι θα το σχολιασω που πας κυριε με τοσους ιππους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Είναι καθαρά θέμα κατανάλωσης και προστασίας του τρίτου κόσμου...

Σκεφτείτε να είναι πραγματική η αύξηση ιπποδύναμης !!!

Με τόσα άλογα παραπάνω, θα θες παραπάνω σανό να τα ταήσεις, και άμα θες παραπάνω σανό, θα ανέβει και άλλο η τιμή των σιτιρών (τα βιοκαύσιμα θα είναι αστείο μπροστά τους), θα πέσει πείνα στις υποανάπτικες χώρες, και θα γίνει ο τρίτος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος !!!

Οπότε φωνάχτε όλοι μαζί :

*Οχι στον 3ο Π.Π.
Οχι στα προϊόντα της ΓΙΑ.ΜΑ.λάκες*

----------


## tripkaos

::   ::   ::  εγραψες παλι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## donalt

Μια και έχετε ξεφύγει από το θέμα ας ξαναγυρίσουμε λίγο, οι τύποι παρακάτω λένε ότι το περισσευούμενο ρεύμα γυρίζει στη ΔΕΗ.
Επίσης μου έλεγε ένας φίλος προχτές που είναι εργολάβος στη ΔΕΗ ότι όντος αν υπάρχει υπερπαραγωγή μετά το μετρητή το ρεύμα γυρίζει προς τα πίσω και ο μετρητής γυρίζει αντίστροφα. 

Θέλω την γνώμη των ειδικών γιατί αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο θα με ενδιέφερε μια τέτοια επένδυση


http://www.solar-systems.gr/product_5.htm¨

----------


## papashark

> Μια και έχετε ξεφύγει από το θέμα ας ξαναγυρίσουμε λίγο, οι τύποι παρακάτω λένε ότι το περισσευούμενο ρεύμα γυρίζει στη ΔΕΗ.
> Επίσης μου έλεγε ένας φίλος προχτές που είναι εργολάβος στη ΔΕΗ ότι όντος αν υπάρχει υπερπαραγωγή μετά το μετρητή το ρεύμα γυρίζει προς τα πίσω και ο μετρητής γυρίζει αντίστροφα. 
> 
> Θέλω την γνώμη των ειδικών γιατί αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο θα με ενδιέφερε μια τέτοια επένδυση
> 
> 
> http://www.solar-systems.gr/product_5.htm¨


Oι περισσότεροι ΔΕΗτζίδες όπως και ΟΤΕτζίδες, είναι παντελώς άσχετοι με πράγματα που δεν είναι του άμεσου αντικειμένου τους...

Ξέρεις πόσοι παλιά μου λέγανε "βάζεις το καλώδιου του δικτύου στο Νetmod" ?

Οι παλιοί μετρητές δεν γυρίζουν ανάποδα.

Υπάρχουν νέοι μετρητές όμως που έχουν την δυνατότητα να δώσεις ρεύμα πίσω στο δίκτυο, και αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν θέλει μόνο ο μετρητής σου άλλαγμα, αλλά προσθέτουν και κάτι ακόμα στην παροχή σου.

----------


## Vigor

Σαν το νυχτερινό ρεύμα ένα πράγμα?

----------


## bedazzled

> Υπάρχουν νέοι μετρητές όμως που έχουν την δυνατότητα να δώσεις ρεύμα πίσω στο δίκτυο, και αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν θέλει μόνο ο μετρητής σου άλλαγμα, αλλά προσθέτουν και κάτι ακόμα στην παροχή σου.


Κάτι τέτοιο λες;

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα υλοποιήσει ένα αυτόματο σύστημα μέτρησης η ΔΕΗ...

----------


## donalt

> Οι παλιοί μετρητές δεν γυρίζουν ανάποδα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν νέοι μετρητές όμως που έχουν την δυνατότητα να δώσεις ρεύμα πίσω στο δίκτυο, και αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν θέλει μόνο ο μετρητής σου άλλαγμα, αλλά προσθέτουν και κάτι ακόμα στην παροχή σου.



Κανείς άλλος που να ξέρει 
Άντε γιατί είναι κρίμα να μην εκμεταλλευόμαστε τον ήλιο

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Οι παλιοί μετρητές δεν γυρίζουν ανάποδα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν νέοι μετρητές όμως που έχουν την δυνατότητα να δώσεις ρεύμα πίσω στο δίκτυο, και αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν θέλει μόνο ο μετρητής σου άλλαγμα, αλλά προσθέτουν και κάτι ακόμα στην παροχή σου.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Νομίζω ότι απλά κάνεις αίτηση στην ΔΕΗ για να τους "επιστρέφεις" ρεύμα, και αυτοί έρχονται και βάζουν τον κατάλληλο μετρητή.

Υπόψιν δεν γυρίζει ανάποδα όπως το λέμε μπακαλίστικα, αλλά μετράει την ισχύ που δίνεις πίσω στο δίκτυο ξεχωριστά, καθότι η ΔΕΗ την αγοράζει σε διαφορετική τιμή από ότι εσύ καταναλώνεις. 

Νομίζω ότι η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει 0.45€/ΚWh όταν σου πουλάει με 0.08-0.016 €/ΚWh (ανάλογα την κατανάλωση και το είδος καταναλωτή) 

Το φαινομενικά παράλογο να αγοράζει ποιο ακριβά από ότι πουλάει, υπάρχει προκειμένου να βάλει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερος κόσμος φωτοβολταϊκά, να έχουν μικρή περίοδο απόσβεσης (γύρω στην δεκαετία αντί για 40+ χρόνια που ήταν παλιά), και φυσικά να υπάρξουν νέες επενδύσεις.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Οι παλιοί μετρητές δεν γυρίζουν ανάποδα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν νέοι μετρητές όμως που έχουν την δυνατότητα να δώσεις ρεύμα πίσω στο δίκτυο, και αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν θέλει μόνο ο μετρητής σου άλλαγμα, αλλά προσθέτουν και κάτι ακόμα στην παροχή σου.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από donalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Αμα θέλουμε να δούμε το μαύρο ως μαύρο, το βλέπουμε....

Ποια είναι η διαφορά στην διαδικασία μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Γερμανίας ?

2-3 τυπικά γραφειοκρατικά χαρτιά που τα τακτοποιείς στην ΔΕΗ, και ίσως το χαρτί (έγγραφο καταληλότητος) από την πολεοδομία (που όμως πουθενά στα χαρτιά της ΔΕΗ δεν αναφέρετε).

Νομίζεις ότι στην Γερμανία δεν θα υπογράψεις μια τυπική σύμβαση ? Νομίζεις ότι και στην Ελλάδα για να πάρεις μόνο ρεύμα, και πάλι μια τυπική σύμβαση δεν υπογράφης ?

Αμα θέλουμε να τα δούμε μαύρα, τα βλέπουμε μαύρα...

----------


## papashark

Σχέδια για φωτοβολταϊκά σε κατοικίες

Aν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάνε για τα πάνω από 20KW συστήματα.




> Νομίζω ότι η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει 0.45€/ΚWh όταν σου πουλάει με 0.08-0.016 €/ΚWh (ανάλογα την κατανάλωση και το είδος καταναλωτή)
> 
> Το φαινομενικά παράλογο να αγοράζει ποιο ακριβά από ότι πουλάει, υπάρχει προκειμένου να βάλει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερος κόσμος φωτοβολταϊκά, να έχουν μικρή περίοδο απόσβεσης (γύρω στην δεκαετία αντί για 40+ χρόνια που ήταν παλιά), και φυσικά να υπάρξουν νέες επενδύσεις.


Ακόμα κάποιος πρέπει να σιγουρέψει αυτό που λέω παραπάνω, ότι πουλάμε την KWh στην ΔΕΗ ποιο ακριβά από ότι την αγοράζουμε, γιατί κάτι δεν μου κάθετε καλά.

----------


## badge

Για να παράξεις ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και να το πουλήσεις ή να το καταναλώσεις ο ίδιος, απαιτούνται κάποιες προϋποθέσεις για τις οποίες γνωμοδοτεί πάντα η Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας (ΡΑΕ, http://www.rae.gr/ ). Πρόσφατα ένας γνωστός μου ιδιοκτήτης ταβέρνας εγκατέστησε ένα μικρό Η/Ζ για backup power και βρήκαμε ότι έπρεπε να υποβάλλει αίτηση εξαίρεσης από λήψη άδειας παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Για τα φωτοβολταϊκά επίσης οι μνηστήρες υποβάλλουν τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά και η ΡΑΕ είναι εκείνη που γνωμοδοτεί θετικά ή αρνητικά.

http://www.rae.gr/lic/lic_mainc.htm

Πιστεύω ότι είμαι εντός θέματος, αν όχι παρακαλώ πατήστε την κόρνα  ::

----------


## lakis

Mετά την αδειοδότηση τηε ΡΑΕ αρχίζει το χονδρο παιχνίδι.!!!!!
Μελέτη Περιβαλλοντκών Επιπτώσεων.
Πυρασφάλεια
κλπ Άδειες.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Papashark
> 
> Νομίζω ότι η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει 0.45€/ΚWh όταν σου πουλάει με 0.08-0.016 €/ΚWh (ανάλογα την κατανάλωση και το είδος καταναλωτή)
> 
> Το φαινομενικά παράλογο να αγοράζει ποιο ακριβά από ότι πουλάει, υπάρχει προκειμένου να βάλει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερος κόσμος φωτοβολταϊκά, να έχουν μικρή περίοδο απόσβεσης (γύρω στην δεκαετία αντί για 40+ χρόνια που ήταν παλιά), και φυσικά να υπάρξουν νέες επενδύσεις.
> 
> 
> Ακόμα κάποιος πρέπει να σιγουρέψει αυτό που λέω παραπάνω, ότι πουλάμε την KWh στην ΔΕΗ ποιο ακριβά από ότι την αγοράζουμε, γιατί κάτι δεν μου κάθετε καλά.


Για αυτό είμαι λίγο σκεπτικιστής όσον αφορά τα φωτοβολταϊκά... μυρίζει λίγο φούσκα τύπου ΧΑΑ 1999 η ιστορία, και αυτό δεν το λέω εγώ, αλλά έγκυροι οικονομικοί αναλυτές εκφράζουν φόβους..
Άσε που δεν στέκει με όρους ελεύθερης αγοράς αυτή η «επιδότηση» (for how long?), αλλά θα μου πεις η ΔΕΗ πουλάει τόσα χρόνια κάτω του κόστους στην Αλουμίνιον.. και τώρα οι μάγκες σκέφτηκαν ότι θα ήταν καλή ευκαιρία να πουλάνε πίσω ακριβότερα το ρεύμα που παίρνουν φθηνότερα.  ::   :: 

Και στην τελική, αν είναι τόσο σίγουροι για το ROI των φωτοβολταϊκών, γιατί δεν βγάζουν ειδικά δάνεια οι τράπεζες; Μήπως ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από εμάς;  :: 
Α και φυσικά δεν τα δίνει από την τσέπη της η ΔΕΗ το premium στην KWh των ΑΠΕ, υπάρχει ειδικό τέλος ΑΠΕ στον λογαριασμό που πληρώνουμε όλοι (check it out).

Γενικά υπάρχουν πολλές στρεβλώσεις προς το παρόν...

Πάντως ίσως τα panels δεν είναι το μέλλον, έχει να κυλήσει πολύ νερό στο αυλάκι:
http://www.vnl.in/blog/2008/03/new-inve ... aic-paint/
http://www.forbes.com/2004/10/21/cz_jw_1021soapbox.html

ΥΓ: Δεν τα βλέπω μαύρα, μιλάω με γεγονότα πως έχουν τα πράγματα..

----------


## igna

> Σχέδια για φωτοβολταϊκά σε κατοικίες
> 
> Aν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάνε για τα πάνω από 20KW συστήματα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Να σου κάτσει έτσι ακριβώς είναι.  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Mετά την αδειοδότηση τηε ΡΑΕ αρχίζει το χονδρο παιχνίδι.!!!!!
> Μελέτη Περιβαλλοντκών Επιπτώσεων.
> Πυρασφάλεια
> κλπ Άδειες.


Eγκατάσταση Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων από ιδιώτες

----------

